# Rvw Rv Wholesalers.com



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

curious if anyone has dealt with them? they say they have service centers all over the USA.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Never heard of them, we bought 2 Outbacks from Lakeshore 
RV in Mi, Great prices and Service.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep, bought my Windjammer from them. I got my first Outback from Holmans. Holmans is more commercial.

They are a pretty straight forward op. Some good deals in their supply store. The area they are in is pretty rural. I've never had to use their service network, as I usually try to handle every thing myself. Younger guys doing the walk thrus. I did my own PDI after their walk thru with one minimal problem. I spent just over half a day during the pickup and hitch setup. They were more than willing to help with tools and stuff when I put the Equalizer brackets and power jack on. Only thing that had to be replaced was the strap on the battery box. It had been installed upside down and wouldn't release once tightened. They cut it and put another on right side up. I did buy a newer set of the equalizer brackets while there.

We then went about 5 miles away to Indian Lake State Park and spent the first night there. They told us if we found anything wrong, they would send out their service truck. No problems yet with this one still.

Their local name is Durnells RV. RVW is the internet sales alias.

JR


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The service center line is just that, a line. All they are talking about is that you have access to the factory warranty through other dealers, as they say on their website some dealers will not service a unit they don't sell, but if another dealer sells any of the units from that manufacturer they can do the service. So yes you can get service anywhere with them.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Purchased a WD hitch from them, great prices. It was everything they said it would be. Fast, free delivery. I would use them again


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

muttbike said:


> Yep, bought my Windjammer from them. I got my first Outback from Holmans. Holmans is more commercial.
> 
> They are a pretty straight forward op. Some good deals in their supply store. The area they are in is pretty rural. I've never had to use their service network, as I usually try to handle every thing myself. Younger guys doing the walk thrus. I did my own PDI after their walk thru with one minimal problem. I spent just over half a day during the pickup and hitch setup. They were more than willing to help with tools and stuff when I put the Equalizer brackets and power jack on. Only thing that had to be replaced was the strap on the battery box. It had been installed upside down and wouldn't release once tightened. They cut it and put another on right side up. I did buy a newer set of the equalizer brackets while there.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the input!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have ordered a few things from them in the past and they have been great, and they have better pricing than I can get around here, and much better pricing than Camping World too.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I bought my Barker VIP300 from them. As I remember it showed up very quickly.


----------

